# Books



## MOOK (Nov 20, 2008)

Are thess books good books for SE I exam?

1- ACI Masonry Designer's guide

2- 246 Solved Structural Engineering Problems


----------



## ARLORD (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes I recommend ACI masonry guide for STR I.

But 246 solved structural engineering problems is not useful for STR I, or STR II or STR anything.

Also check out the review book at the following link:

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=STRUCTURAL


----------



## MOOK (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks ARLORD

Do u recommend any other books for the SE I exam?


----------



## ARLORD (Nov 22, 2008)

MOOK said:


> Thanks ARLORDDo u recommend any other books for the SE I exam?



No, I would focus on the books from ppi, text books and the ibc.


----------



## cedent (Nov 24, 2008)

ARLORD said:


> Yes I recommend ACI masonry guide for STR I.
> But 246 solved structural engineering problems is not useful for STR I, or STR II or STR anything.
> 
> Also check out the review book at the following link:
> ...


For solved problems, I recommend Six Minute Solutions and the NCEES sample problems. I failed the test on my first attempt. I was unprepared for the type of questions and the pace of the test. (I had used the Kaplan books to study the first time.) The second time I passed, after working through problems in both books several times. I also recommend the Structural Engineering Reference Manual from PPI. It also has some worked problems. It is condensed and clear... something you don't get very often in review materials. WORK THROUGH THE WHOLE THING... looking up the references in the codes as you go. I did this, and it really helped me find the information I needed fast during the test.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2008)

cedent said:


> For solved problems, I recommend Six Minute Solutions and the NCEES sample problems. I failed the test on my first attempt. I was unprepared for the type of questions and the pace of the test. (I had used the Kaplan books to study the first time.) The second time I passed, after working through problems in both books several times. I also recommend the Structural Engineering Reference Manual from PPI. It also has some worked problems. It is condensed and clear... something you don't get very often in review materials. WORK THROUGH THE WHOLE THING... looking up the references in the codes as you go. I did this, and it really helped me find the information I needed fast during the test.



I agree...use both six minute solutions and NCEES. The NCEES wasn't enough...the questions were too simple. I failed the first time and I'm hoping that I passed this time, but I felt more prepared this time.


----------



## cowboytns (Dec 30, 2008)

I would agree that six min solutions is a good book to get you prepared as far as depth is concerned. For a lot of those problems 6 minutes was wishful thinking. However, with that in mind it does get you thinking faster to try to beat the 6 min. In the end I found that the sample test was right on for as far as how long you should expect problems to take you. Don't waste time freaking out like I did thinking that there is no way you will pass the test because you can't get all of the six min solutions problems done in 6 minutes or less.


----------

